# Backup intero sistema nuovo appena compilato [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

vista la fatica che ho fatto per avere un sistema funzionale appena compilato ho pensato di mettere tutto in cassaforte facendo un backup del sistema.

Ho letto e riletto un poò di discussioni e penso di utilizzare per il mio backup 

```
Rsync
```

 ,come anche sugerito da Djinn.

Questo e' la sintassi che intendo usare per il backup lanciando da una iso live:

```
rsync -H -aAXv /* /cartella di backup --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/media/*,/lost+found}
```

Per il ripristino  userei sempre una live dove monterei la partizione in /mnt/gentoo cosi:

```
mount /dev/sda1   /mnt/gentoo 

cp -a cartella di backup/* /mnt/gentoo

```

Il tutto seguito da un emerge di grub e successiva installazione di grub in sda.

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## nollo

Ciao

io per i miei backup uso systemrescuecd con fsarchiver, monti la partizione di destinazione e poi dai per esempio

```
fsarchiver -jx savefs stable /dev/sdax
```

questo ti crea una copia della partizione di nome stable.fsa, è compressa e archivia la partizione di origine solo per lo spazio effettivamanete utilizzato:

la mia partizione gentoo è di 50GB, utilizzato 29GB, il backup è di 13,3GB.

Per ripristinarla

```
fsarchiver -jx restfs stable.fsa id=0,dest=/dev/sdax
```

Ciao

----------

## saverik

Ciao ,

dopo molti esperimenti per salvare la mia preziosa Gentoo sto usando FSarchiver e devo dire che mi trovo veramente bene.

Quindi se volete salvare una copia della vostra preziosa gentoo (sopratutto se ci avete impiegato molto tempo ad affinarla come me!!!)

Usando il seguente comando salvo il mio sda1 in /mnt/backup/gentoo-rootfs.fsa  usando 3core della mia cpu (-j3) in pezzi da 250 mb.

```
fsarchiver -j3 250 savefs /mnt/backup/gentoo-rootfs.fsa /dev/sda1
```

Qui la pagina wiki del programma http://www.fsarchiver.org/QuickStart

grazie a nollo e a presto!!!

Saverik

----------

## Hal-10000

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Ciao ,
> 
> dopo molti esperimenti per salvare la mia preziosa Gentoo sto usando FSarchiver e devo dire che mi trovo veramente bene.
> 
> Quindi se volete salvare una copia della vostra preziosa gentoo (sopratutto se ci avete impiegato molto tempo ad affinarla come me!!!)
> ...

 

Ciao, non ho capito bene se fsarchiver esegua anche backup incrementali, perchè, diversamente, ci sarebbe rsync.

Grazie.

----------

## sabayonino

no. fsarchiver non esegue backup incrementali .

backup di partizioni e cartelle "all in one" , permette l'utilizzo "a caldo" (con il sistema in uso) ma è preferibile utilizzarlo con le partizione smontate con una live se si esegue anche il backup della root)

anche il livello di compressione applicabile è molto buono..

se cerchi qualcosa che funzioni con rsync e backup incrementali , non finirò mai di consigliarlo   :Rolling Eyes:   , rsnapshot

```
$eix rsnapshot

[I] app-backup/rsnapshot

     Available versions:  1.3.1 1.3.1-r1 (~)1.3.1-r2

     Installed versions:  1.3.1-r2(18:26:24 24/05/2014)

     Homepage:            http://www.rsnapshot.org

     Description:         A filesystem backup utility based on rsync

```

c'è chi predilige i backup dei singoli pacchetti (binari) , chi clonare disco/partizioni (clonezilla,dd etc ) , chi una copia spudoratata con cp e chi con rsync,dar etc .

Ad ognuno quello che più aggrada.

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao Sabayonino e grazie per la risposta.Devo provare Rsnapshop, giusto per un confronto con rsync che sto usando in questo periodo giusto per sperimentare. 

La stringa che uso e' 

```
rsync -avrz --delete --progress  /* /home/giulio/backup --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/media/*,/lost+found} --exclude={/home/giulio/Video/*,/home/giulio/Immagini/*,/home/giulio/Musica/*,/home/giulio/Modelli/*,/home/giulio/Scaricati/*,/home/giulio/backup}
```

Cosi' com'e', un po' rozza e complicata dall'avere messo in home il file di output (!) Poi non ho alcuna compressione, anche se si tratta di soli 10-12 GB, ma e' tutto quello che sono riuscito a fare  :Laughing:  e non so neppure se funzionera' in caso di ripristino.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> Ciao Sabayonino e grazie per la risposta.Devo provare Rsnapshop, giusto per un confronto con rsync che sto usando in questo periodo giusto per sperimentare. 
> 
> La stringa che uso e' 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

rsnapshot utilizza rsync 

il file di configurazione generico di rsnapshot è in /etc/rsnapshot.conf (se non c'è occorre scompattare il file in /usr/share/doc/rsnapshot-<versione>/rnsapshot.conf.default.bz2)  in /etc

l'editing di tale file è particdolare in quanto ogni spazio che indica un elemento di comando deve essere una tabulazione e non uno spazio.

il file di configurazione è molto ben commentato per cui non pui sbagliare ad indicare le opzioni/parametri

essendo basato su rsync supporta anche backup su macchine remote

uno sguardo anche su : http://www.miamammausalinux.org/2009/03/rsnapshot-backup-incrementale-sincronizzato/

o

http://gerlos.altervista.org/backup-ripristino-rsnapshot

molto utile

----------

## Hal-10000

100 grazie, lo provero' sicuramente

----------

